# LocalBargainFinder.co.uk



## billyb1987 (Jan 28, 2008)

localbargainfinder.co.uk said:


> Simply enter your postcode, select the furthest distance you wish to search, then click the button! Local Bargain Finder helps you find cheap children's toys, garden furniture, widescreen TVs, dishwashers, fridge freezers all at bargain prices and local to you! Many people use eBay to sell large and bulky household items that are not practical to post, which means their buying market is reduced and therefore less bids are received, and real bargains can be found.
> 
> Recommended by moneysavingexpert.com
> 
> ...


Has anbody tried localbargainfinder.co.uk? I won a 4 foot metal fish tank stand for the grand old sum of 6p!!! When I went to pick it up the guy gave me it for free a bit gutted that it sold for such a tiny sum. I use the fish tank stand to hold my strawberries keeping them away from weeds and it is perfect. there are pictures in my personal gallery.

www.localbargainfinder.co.uk


----------

